# 2009 Silverado by JML Audio of St. Louis



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for taking a look, all feedback is appreciated.



*System Diagram*
Source Unit: Factory
Satellite Radio: Factory
Ipod Sync: JML Integrated
Digital Signal Processing: Zapco DSP-6
Speakers: Hertz MLK2
Speaker Amplifier: Zapco DC Reference
Subwoofers: Hertz Energy ​ 
Subwoofer Amplifier: Zapco DC Reference
Sound Damping: JML SD1
Wiring: Stinger ​ 
The system was designed prior to the vehicle getting picked up. 
The vehicle came straight from the dealership to our facility for personalization
​ 

Acoustic Preparation
    
  ​


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

Custom Steel Dual amplifier rack bolts to stock mounting points
​ 
Digital Signal Processor master controllers with listening position presets
​ 
Tweeter, Midbass, and bi-amplified crossovers network
  ​ 
Circuit breaker and power wire runs
 ​ 
Dedicated Subwoofer level controller
​


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

Custom Ipod mounting System
    ​ 
Custom engineered subwoofer enclosure
    ​


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

How much do you typically charge for a subwoofer enclosure like that?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

very nice work. I may have to make a trip to your shop one of these days.


----------



## topperge (Jul 19, 2009)

What a beautiful setup, did you make the ipod mount yourself or is that a purchased product.


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

ipod mount is a in house machined part


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Very Nice...


----------



## motovet (Nov 22, 2006)

Interesting placement on the tweets. How do they sound hitting the glass from the dash? I have some Cal 27's that I am pondering on where to put them in my 09' Silverado.


----------



## 7Rook7 (Mar 20, 2009)

sweet


----------



## gregmasterbarber (Oct 17, 2009)

How much c.f is the box?


----------



## ntimd8n-k5 (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome install and INSANE shop!! Is that hydrotransfer printing for the woodgrain? Is it done in house or do you send it off?


----------



## icetraxx (Oct 13, 2009)

nice clean in stall


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

ntimd8n-k5 said:


> Awesome install and INSANE shop!! Is that hydrotransfer printing for the woodgrain? Is it done in house or do you send it off?


It is hyrrotranfer printing on the woodgrain. We did not send it off. We buy sheets of abs with varius finishes to go with the factory look and machine them in house accordingly.


----------



## xx_ed_xx (Dec 24, 2011)

Wish the pics still worked..


----------

